# FS: 90 Gallon, Tek T5HO, 48" PC lights - Coq



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

90 Gallon (GLASS) - Back painted black. Sides w/black Vinyl (can be removed), WITH ADA Aquasoil. (48X18X24) Black Silicone - does not leak - $100

48" Coralife 2 X 65W Power Compact Light w/ Acrylic Lens - No BULBs - Can show working (I'm keeping the 2 bulbs I have for testing purposes) - Straight Pin. No Legs - $25 each (2 available)

Sunlight Supply Tek5 HO 4X54W with 4 bulbs (6500K) used for 1.5 years. Including LEGS + Acrylic Shield - Works great! Awesome Light $200

BTW- I'm selling this stuff to clean out my house. I've also switched to salt. (just in case anyone was wondering)

*SOLD* 20# CO2 Tank w/ Milwaukee Reg + Bubble Counter (3 needle valves). Electric Solenoid. (Tank is empty) - Works great - $60 (*SOLD*)
*SOLD* 48" Coralife 4 X 65W Power Compact Light w/ Acrylic Lens - No BULBs - Can show working (I'm keeping the 2 bulbs I have for testing purposes) - Straight Pin. With Legs - $40 (1 available) *SOLD*




























First come first served. - Sorry no holds. I need the space!

SOLD


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

PM sent for some stuff.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent for your Co2 setup


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

You have a PM


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm slowly answering PMs.

If you received a number then you're next in line.. if you didn't receive anything from me then you're lower than 4th on the list.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

CO2 Sold. Thanks everyone. More to come.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Still Available.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry.. I had computer problems.. & Busy @ Work!

I'm back... responding to PMs


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Are the light sold??


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Which light are you talking about?

All are still available..


ludds said:


> Are the light sold??


----------



## SBCam (Apr 25, 2010)

what sort of condition is the tank in? Im looking for a 90 gallon


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

You have a PM


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Alright - December proved to be a crazy busy month for me. Sorry about the lack of replies.

So.. if anyone is still interested.. shoot me a pm.


----------

